# J'ai cassé l'écran de ma liseuse Touch Lux 3



## brenda (5 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour
Mardi après midi ma Touch Lux 3 à percuté un mur et depuis l'écran est HS.
N'ayant pas spécialement le budget pour en acheter une nouvelle, je cherche, soit un magasin, un site ... la référence de l'écran ... pour commander un nouvel écran
soit une Touch Lux 3 HS, mais dont l'écran serait encore bon afin de la démonter et de réparer la mienne.
J'ai lu plusieurs messages de personnes se plaignant que leur Touch Lux 3 étaient briquées, donc si quelqu'un a, dans un tiroir une Touch Lux 3 en panne, merci de penser à moi, je suis intéressé.

Cdlt


----------



## Powerdom (5 Octobre 2017)

salut,

imagine, dans la vrai vie, tu pousses la porte d'un bar enfumé ou une trentaine de gus sont attablés chacun devant sa boisson préférée et devisent de ceci ou de cela. Et là tu demandes à la cantonade :
Hé les mecs j'ai pété ma liseuse, vous en avez pas une en panne à me filer ?

Les regards se tournent vers toi (enfin ceux qui sont pas sourds) et les clients se disent, Keskidit ?
Pis le brouhaha du bar de Macgé reprend.

enfin bon courage pour ta recherche mec


----------



## brenda (5 Octobre 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> salut,
> 
> imagine, dans la vrai vie, tu pousses la porte d'un bar enfumé ou une trentaine de gus sont attablés chacun devant sa boisson préférée et devisent de ceci ou de cela. Et là tu demandes à la cantonade :
> Hé les mecs j'ai pété ma liseuse, vous en avez pas une en panne à me filer ?
> ...


J'ai jamais parlé de don, je préfère acheter une liseuse en panne et remettre l'écran dans la mienne, plutôt que commander la pièce en Chine.
pour l'instant les lisseuses en panne trouvées ont aussi l'écran HS, mais je vais peut être en trouver une briquée.
Le problème ici c'est qu'il n'y a plus de petites annonces, ou alors elles sont bien planquées, et même si ma bibliothèque est sous Calibre sur un Mac, le lien avec l'univers Apple étant ténu je suis venu mettre mon message au bar.
Maintenant si je vous gêne je peux repartir et vous laisser entre AppleManiacs. 
cdlt


----------



## patlek (5 Octobre 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> salut,
> 
> imagine, dans la vrai vie, tu pousses la porte d'un bar enfumé , ...
> 
> enfin bon courage pour ta recherche mec



Et là, dans le bar, il y a un bon gars, un brave gars, qui regarde le fond de son verre, et la pauv' Brenda pousse eul porte du bar, en peine.
sa liseuse est cassée, son âme est brisée. Alors eul' gars y leve les yeux de son verre, et çà le rend malheureux de voir toute cettepeine su'l visage de Brenda. Alors eul gars, y se leve!, et y va sur l' internet... sul bon coin...

https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1188031829.htm?ca=6_s

Et y voye qu'une liseuse en bon état, y nya a 90 / 100 euros, pour la pauv' Brenda (parce qu' eul gars, y se dit que changer un écran, çà doit po être facile (Surtout pour une fille !!!!!! MOOOUUUUHAHAHAHAHAHAHARRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!)

Elle me payerait pas une p'tite mousse la dame??? Si je regardais le fond d' mon verre c' est cause qu'il était vide (!!!!) A chacun sa peine...


----------

